# Critique my website and images



## musiqfan23 (Mar 15, 2017)

I'd like some critique of my website and the images that I have on it. Thank you!!! kevinevansphotography.com


----------



## tirediron (Mar 15, 2017)

Some REALLY nice work!  As far as your 'site goes, I would re-do the home page.  People are lazy, and if they have to scroll, they will likely not bother.  I would suggest either your best image, or a gallery of 5-10 of your best at no more than 800x600.  Move everything else in to your galleries.  You should also indicate the point of your 'site:  Is it just to share?  Can I buy images?  Can I hire you?


----------



## Derrel (Mar 15, 2017)

Visit good photo collection, but the organization seems a bit dated. And I agreed, maybe add some reason for being statement.


----------



## musiqfan23 (Mar 16, 2017)

Thanks for the tips and I'll get to work on the suggestions.


----------



## Designer (Mar 16, 2017)

musiqfan23 said:


> I'd like some critique of my website and the images that I have on it. Thank you!!! kevinevansphotography.com


Outstanding photographs!  You've been busy!  

I agree with Derrel about the organization.  Make one choice photo your homepage wallpaper, then link to galleries.  Don't repeat photo in a second or third gallery.  Add more excellent photos to your galleries.  Offer to sell prints.  Put your statement and portrait on your homepage, not on a separate page.


----------



## onurozer (May 30, 2017)

Başarılı çalışmalar


----------

